
Kona, an open-source implementation of the K language - kazuya
https://github.com/kevinlawler/kona
======
regularfry
Not only does the target language read like line noise[0], so does the
interpreter source code. I mean, seriously:
<https://github.com/kevinlawler/kona/blob/master/k.c>

Can someone please confirm that this isn't an IOCCC entry?

[0] I kid. K's actually pretty readable, for a language in its class.

~~~
kevinlawler
I can confirm this isn't an IOCCC entry. It looks like obscurantism, but it
isn't. It's C code written as terse as possible, not as confusingly as
possible. It takes a while to get used to. It's worth it.

There is significant overhead involved in learning to write C like this. There
are also significant gains. It's similar to learning to use vim.

Last I counted the source was something like 250K bytes and still very
manageable. If it had been written in a traditional style it would be many
times that size and much harder to work with.

------
zackola
Nice! One of my friends works with K and I've always wanted to play around
with it but licenses are super expensive. I need a manual now though :)

~~~
zackola
To answer myself, there's a lot of material here:
<https://anonymous:anonymous@code.kx.com/trac>

